# Mischievous Keys



## Clint Waddell (Aug 29, 2008)

I am a recording artist interested in the opinions of those who visit this forum. Anyone who has the time to listen to my song Mischievous Keys and comment on it I would appreciate it. My purpose in posting this is to gain insight through the thoughtful criticism of those who read this forum. The song was written in B harmonic minor in a 3/4 time signature. The entire song can be heard without purchasing at www.myspace.com/musicbyclintwaddell


----------

